# Look 585 or 555?



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I currently own a Look KG 361. I like this bike a lot. It is very smooth and is an all day bike. I'm looking at upgrading in the next 12-18 months though with a new bike. I looking for opinions from people who can compare the 585 and 555. The $800 difference isn't too much of a concern. If you're going to pay $2200 for a frame, $3000 doesn't seem like that much more.
I'm 5'5" and weigh in around 135-140lbs depending on the time of year.
Other then the 1/2 lb difference, is there a ride/stiffness trade off between the two?
Please don't recommend the other frames in the line. I know what they offer. It is these two that I am most interested in at this time.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

onrhodes said:


> I currently own a Look KG 361. I like this bike a lot. It is very smooth and is an all day bike. I'm looking at upgrading in the next 12-18 months though with a new bike. I looking for opinions from people who can compare the 585 and 555. The $800 difference isn't too much of a concern. If you're going to pay $2200 for a frame, $3000 doesn't seem like that much more.
> I'm 5'5" and weigh in around 135-140lbs depending on the time of year.
> Other then the 1/2 lb difference, is there a ride/stiffness trade off between the two?
> Please don't recommend the other frames in the line. I know what they offer. It is these two that I am most interested in at this time.
> ...


Go for the 585. You'll climb like a goat and you won't be forever wondering what it's like to own the finest frame around.

I rode the 555 on flat roads for an hour and I've use the 585 extensively for the past couple of months. They're virtually the same bike. The 555 is 3/4 lb. heavier and is stiffer, does not have as snappy of a feel because it uses non-butted tubes (I think).

I think the key here is you only weigh 135 lbs and you got the money. If you're concerned about value, weigh closer to 200 lbs AND live in non-hillly area, the 555 is a wise choice.

BTW, don't wait for too many opinions and magazine articles on the 555. There are none. It'll take a while to get that in the hands of folks.

francois


----------

